# Question on a mixed breed (not a hav)



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone know anything about Peek-A-Tzu's? Apparently the mother is a shih-tzu and dad is a peekapoo. My sister is thinking about buying one of these puppies and asked me if I knew anything about them. She's just looking for a sweet pet for her young boys. Anyone know someone with one of these?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patti McNeil said:


> Anyone know anything about Peek-A-Tzu's? Apparently the mother is a shih-tzu and dad is a peekapoo. My sister is thinking about buying one of these puppies and asked me if I knew anything about them. She's just looking for a sweet pet for her young boys. Anyone know someone with one of these?


By your description, I'm guessing this is a Shih Tzu, Pekinese, and Poodle mix. Those are *a lot of variables* (physical and personality) thrown into one puppy. I'm sorry, but there is no way that any of us could accurately help you with any information you are seeking on this particular puppy. It may have the big round eyes of the Peke, the curly coat of the Poodle and a testy temperament of a poorly bred Tzu. (I'm not saying all Tzus have poor temperaments, but I've seen quite a few when they are poorly bred with a breeder who doesn't care about personality and just wants to make pups.) Then again, it could have a totally sweet personality from one of the parents or grandparents, a small Peke muzzle and a flat coat of a Tzu. You just don't know what you're going to get with a mix like that.

Even among purebreds, there are some general ideas you can hope to have in the pup, but not all puppies fit the ideal of their own standard. Once you start mixing breeds that are so different, how can you guess, much less predict anything?

In short, your guess is as good as any!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

In my experience with Shih Tzus and Pekinese, I found that I didn't care for temperament of either breeds. With two young boys, I would go with a different, friendlier breed. What does she think about Havanese????


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would steer her away from patronizing someone breeding a mix like this. How about HRI or going through any other rescue instead of going for a designer mix?


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I realize my initial post wasn't clear. My sister is looking to adopt this little puppy from a local rescue center. She wasn't looking to buy a designer dog. I googled this mix and see that there are others out there, possibly by design, so I was wondering if any of my "hav peeps" knew anyone with one. I know all too well that you can't guess on temperament or looks. 

I appreciate y'all taking the time to reply!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patti, I figured you meant this was about a specific pup in question. I'm sorry my response wasn't clear. I wrote all that with the intention of summing it up that any two pups with that large range of a mix of breeds (physically and temperament-wise) would probably not be the same as each other. The variables are so great that I bet none of them would be like any of the others. 

If your sister and the rescue can evaluate the pup and see that it is a good match, then that's the best resource she will get. Bless her for considering rescuing a shelter pup!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I would wonder about their health as both breeds are brachycephalic (snub nosed) and there are multiple health conditions that are associated with that. Whether the mix would increase/decrease these health risks..

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_brachycephalic.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Patti - I didn't mean to come across as mean or angry. If she's adopting from a shelter, good for her! 

Can she visit the shelter with her boys and see how the dog interacts with kids?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We used to call pups like this Heinz 57 dogs or mutts. I would suggest just visiting the pup and letting her heart tell her if it is a good fit. 
I loved every mutt I ever had but there was never any way to really know in advance what they would be like. 
Congrats to your sister for considering a shelter dog. They always seem so grateful for a good home.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We had a peke-a-poo that loved our children, ages 8 & 11 at the time, but did not do well with toddler and pre-schoolers. I agree with everyone that each dog is different so it would be great if they could have the opportunity to interact with the dog before adopting.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! My guess is when she takes the boys, they'll all fall in love with her. I saw a pic and she's adorable. I told my sister to spend some time with the puppy and to watch her with the boys.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Shelter Pup*

Look how cute she is! I hate seeing puppies in shelters. Mom is full shi-tzu and dad is a peekapoo. My sister will observe the pup for a while before adopting her just on looks. I shared all of your comments, and that link on special needs for these dogs. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That would be hard to resist...I hope everything works out.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Me, too. Thanks, Kim!


----------

